# New Translation Comes in "Screenplay" Format



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 30, 2012)

New Bible translation has screenplay format | The Clarion-Ledger | clarionledger.com


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Jul 30, 2012)

How about a Bible written completely in limericks.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Jul 30, 2012)

There was a young boy named Dave
although he was small, he was brave
he picked up a pebble
and slew the big rebel
and the people of God he did save


----------



## arapahoepark (Jul 30, 2012)

I heard about this. The emergent church was heavily involved....so far as I know doctrine is basically taken out and some of Jesus' words have changed meaning.


----------



## MarieP (Jul 30, 2012)

There once was a rich man named Job
Who lost ev'rything save his robe
Yet righteous he stood
As he learned God was good
Though depths of despair he would probe


----------



## MarieP (Jul 30, 2012)

There once was a Jewish man Saul
Of sinners, the chiefest of all
Til one day God's Son
His dead, angry heart won
And now Christ alone can enthrall!


----------

